# ,     .

## McS

,   ,   . 24  .    (    ),        ,  ,     10.     ,  ,          ,  , , .   ,     -   ,        .
,    ,            .
      ,    .    ,  -      ,        .
   ,      .

----------


## andy

,    .   
 -  ,   ,

----------


## Karen

,     .

----------


## pokemon

> ,   ,   . 24  .    (    ),        ,  ,     10.     ,  ,          ,  , , .   ,     -   ,        .
> ,    ,            .
>       ,    .    ,  -      ,        .
>    ,      .

      (   ).   ,     ,          --         .         .
ps     ,        ( )..

----------


## McS

!      , ,  ,      .     , , .     ,        ?

----------


## AlexDS

> !      , ,  ,      .     , , .     ,        ?

  ?
                .   ?

----------


## Olio

> ,    .   
>  -  ,   ,

  - , 24  ,   . 
              : 52-16-09

----------

> !      , ,  ,      .     , , .     ,        ?

         .

----------


## andy

> .     **

      !

----------

